
Maxed Out: A Closer Look at Coffee Consumption in Finland - pizza
http://nordiccoffeeculture.com/maxed-out-a-closer-look-at-coffee-consumption-in-finland/
======
trm42
Finn here, although just drinking tea :p Can't understand why people drink and
drink that much of bad coffee and bad beer in Finland. There are good artesan
beers in Finland but those are not consumed that much compared to the
classical Finnish big brand lagers.

(somewhat offtopic:) Had a conversation with a Korean girl living in Finland
and she complained about the quality of tea in Finland. I ROTFLMAOed as the
tea culture in Finland started basically in the 90s with horribly over
aromated teas compared to longer than dynasties tea cultures of Asia. Nowadays
there's bunch of nice tea shops at least in the bigger cities, though.

~~~
pizza
A part of me is imagining an Ethiopian goat farmer much like the first to
(allegedly) discover coffee visiting Starbucks, taking a sip, spitting it out
and complaining "I wouldn't even give this to my goats!"

